# Ringo Was Adopted



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our little Ringo was neutered yesterday. He had one undescended testicle, but it was found quickly and all went well. He is now resting in his new home









I sure do miss the little stinker









His new name is O'Malley, but will always be SM's little Ringo









Here's a pic of Ringo with his new brother Skitter...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So glad to hear about Ringo (O'Malley?).







Are you going to babysit, as you had hoped? Or do you have visitation rights??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> So glad to hear about Ringo (O'Malley?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to visit him in a few months, after he's settled. Oh yes, I plan on keeping tabs on the little guy. His mom is quite awesome, and will continue to update with pics and new stories


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great news! Because of you, he had a huge jump start to a great life! Thanks for all you do for these little ones.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what great news for little Ringo (O'Malley). It's great to think he has a new forever home and a brother to love as well. We will miss him as I am sure you will too, you gave him a wonderful chance in life and a new beginning filled with love


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so happy for Ringo and his new forever family







I know you will miss him though


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ringo's very lucky, he looks like he will do fine with his new brother.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Debbie,

So glad that O'Malley is looking so good. I am surprised at how tiny he looks in that picture..he always seemed to be about the same size as the girls when you took his picture...but then again your girls are tiny. 

I know that you must have been filled with so many emotions when you finally said goodbye, I hope that pride was right up there on the list. You have courage to do what you do with these little ones....knowing that each and every time you say goodbye is another broken heart for you. 

I am just so proud to call you my friend.

I pray that his new forever home will be filled with many puppy kisses and so much love!!!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats great news Ringo got a home with a little fluffbutt pal.







Happy to hear that


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yay for Mr. Ringo O'Malley, i cant wait for more updates


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay for Ringo O'Malley. Could you pass along this site to the new mom and maybe she would come here and post? You did a good thing!!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

You are such an awesome







person and this must be a bittersweet







moment for you. Congratulations







on finding him such a good home.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw.. i'm happy to hear the good news!







Ringo deserves a loving home


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a wonderful "ending" and begining for Ringo O'Malley. Be happy little one.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am very happy for Ringo O'Malley. He deserves a great life.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I want to THANK you Ladies, and Joe soooooo much!! Thanks for the prayers and the FUN raffle. It was so awesome how we pulled together to help this most precious soul. 

I do miss him terribly, but keep in mind, how we ALL had a hand in saving this little guy. It doesn't get much better than this


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Yay for Ringo O'Malley. Could you pass along this site to the new mom and maybe she would come here and post? You did a good thing!!!!![/B]


I will most certainly pass this along. You have been so sweet, with your caring of Ringo O'Malley. I know you have sweet little Sassy to pray for. We are all praying for this little Angel. How thoughtful of you to have Ringo in your thoughts as well. You are so awesome!!

Thank you so very much. And continued prayers for the MOST BEAUTIFUL GIRL IN THE WORLD









All my love and kisses,

Debbie


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Your darn right his mom is awesome. Will forever think of YOU as his mom.

Samsonsmom


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am soOOOO happy for Ringo!!! That is the best news I had all week..


Andrea~


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update on Ringo O'Malley and I am so glad to hear that he is in a loving home. I just love happy endings.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I think it should be: R. O'Malley, esq. ... the esquire fits him, he's a special one for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you are Rose!! I love it. I'm not only a Trekie, I'm half Vulcan. Yep, have one pointed ear









My mom use to tell me I have a matching pointed head


----------

